# midterm tomorrow



## 14727 (Jun 25, 2005)

Well i have a midterm tomorrow at 7pm but I am meeting ppl to study at the school from 9am till the exam..this should be interesting to say the least and all the people don't know i have ibs so even better...anyway just say a little prayer for me guys this should be interesting... i will let you know how it goes!!!


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I hope it goes well.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Best of luck, make sure you EAT something though. Or you will feel ill anyway.


----------



## 14727 (Jun 25, 2005)

well i was completly fine until about 10 minutes into the test then it suddenly became the 4th of July in my stomach... i refused to get up to leave so I sat there like that for 2 hours and finished my test and even though the pain was horrific i feel good knowing that I did it!!!


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

Congrats! I had a midterm at 6 tonight, and was so nervous this morning before I left for work, I loaded up on Immodium and pepto. I had D all morning before I left, but after I got to work and got my mind off it, I was fine. By the time i got out, my belly was still calm from all the meds, so I was fine for the exam. However, to me delight, I finished in only 20 minutes! So, I would've been fine without all the meds anyway! But, I have a Dr.'s appointment tomorrow morning, so hopefully all of them that I took today will still be working in the morning so I won't have to load up as much again.


----------

